# Spare time.



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, since we're waiting for October. .. I made the kiddos a new toy, the ZerfZooka!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

My kids would shoot each other with it.......and I'd point and laugh. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was waiting to see if your son would do the Monty Python thing and fall down as if shot:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, for kids only?


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol, yeah, she just about got him!


----------



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm working on a giant lawn dart for the launcher right now!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

'why is there a lawn dart stuck in the roof of your car ?"


----------

